# Edimax EWÃ¢Â€Â7318USG not detected with ifconfig



## phinux (May 9, 2010)

*Edimax EWâ€7318USG not detected with ifconfig*

i've been trying to get my wireless usb Edimax EWâ€7318USG to work. my belkin F5D7050v3 usb wireless works and it uses the same rum driver. ifconfig shows nothing. i've tried both FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE and FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE. i'm wondering if this has anything to do with it? http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-usb/2010-January/008061.html

ifconfig wlan create wlandev rum0

```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```
dmesg

```
dmesg
ugen6.2: <Ralink> at usbus6
```
usbconfig dump_device_desc

```
ugen6.2: <802.11 bg WLAN Ralink> at usbus6, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0200
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x7392
  idProduct = 0x7318
  bcdDevice = 0x0001
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Ralink>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <802.11 bg WLAN>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0000  <no string>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```
pciconf -lv

```
none1@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0xe9391458 chip=0x06811814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink Technology, Corp'
    class      = network
```


----------



## phinux (May 9, 2010)

/etc/rc.conf

```
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid myrouter DHCP"
```
/boot/loader.conf

```
if_rum_load="YES"wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 9, 2010)

```
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```
Those should work IF
1...you have wpa_supplicant.conf properly set up (and reboot or
the appropriate command line...)
2...the proper driver loaded
3...(the other stuff to get it working... ) ... unsure
NOT an easy process.  The good news, once it works you can
be assured it will work as well as it could... just an
occaisional "dhclient wlan0" which you can alias
to something more easy to type.
And backup your configuration files of course.


----------



## phinux (May 9, 2010)

i'm not using any wireless security on my router. my belking works with these settings by just plugging it in. the edimax uses the same driver (rum) and it wont work. 'Sysinstall' shows no devices as well.

/etc/rc.conf

```
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
wlans_rum0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```
/boot/loader.conf

```
if_rum_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={
 ssid="myrouter"
 priority=145
 scan_ssid=1
 key_mgmt=NONE
}
```


----------



## phinux (May 12, 2010)

currently using FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE amd64

i checked /sys/dev/usb/usbdevs and /sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_rum.c. neither of these have entries for the Edimax EW-7318USG.

so i added the following:

/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs

```
vendor EDIMAX		0x7392	Edimax
/* Edimax products */
product EDIMAX EW7318USG	0x7318	USB Wireless dongle
```
/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_rum.c

```
{ USB_VP(USB_VENDOR_EDIMAX,		USB_PRODUCT_EDIMAX_EW7318USG) },
```

so my question is...how do i go about making these changes? rebuild the kernel? or, is none of this needed?


----------



## phinux (May 13, 2010)

*Solved*

ok so today i compiled a new freebsd kernel. didn't work. then i joined an irc chat for some help. the answer was to simply recompile the rum module.

the complete steps are as follows:

STEP #1 (add the following text to usbdevs)
/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs

```
vendor EDIMAX		0x7392	Edimax
/* Edimax products */
product EDIMAX EW7318USG	0x7318	USB Wireless dongle
```
STEP #2 (add the following text to if_rum.c)
/sys/dev/usb/wlan/if_rum.c

```
{ USB_VP(USB_VENDOR_EDIMAX,		USB_PRODUCT_EDIMAX_EW7318USG) },
```
STEP #3 (as root)

```
# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/usb/rum
# make install
```


----------

